
A weekend with the United Order of Tents - Tomte
http://www.lennyletter.com/life/a1014/united-order-of-tents/
======
danielvf
“How many seem to believe the route of shaming people into political action is
effective. How few people seem to talk about community, about joy, about love,
when discussing political action.”

------
EwanG
A 150 year old "secret" society of black women. Nice article about a seldom
discussed group.

